# KKM "Star"



## just for fun (Dec 31, 2006)

It’s been more than a few years ago when I was at our local range, shooting my then new Kimber Pro-Carry 45. A fellow club member approached me and asked what was I shooting? It was with a lot of pride, I displayed my newest purchase. Went through the “it’s safe drill” and handed it to him.
After looking it over, one of his comments was,” I’ve heard about it, but never owned a gun that was new enough or cost enough to see it myself.” I, for one, had no idea what he was referring to. With that he explained, that when the crown on a barrel is “deadnuts”, the bullet will leave the barrel at the exact same instant, forming an even six pointed “star” on the front of the barrel.
I realize that Kimber pistols are looked at as one step up from bottom of the barrel 45’s by most. I’m good with that. The one I have is a birthday gift from my wife at a time when she was able to get out and about. To me it’s priceless.
But, that’s not what I wanted to tell you all about. For about a month I owned a KKM conversion barrel for my glock 32. From 357Sig to 9MM. Yesterday was the first time in a while that I was able to go to the range, and the second time I’ve taken that new 9MM. What a joy to own. Much more accurate than this shooter can hold AND I noticed the “star” on the end of the barrel! Quality product+.
I’m getting up there in years and stopped impulse buying must be about 40 years ago. I think anyone would be hard pressed to make a better purchase for an after- market barrel than what is offered by KKM in their price range. 
Next up resolving “Brass to the face” issues that this gun has never displayed!!


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

your "friend" at the range is full of S**T, you have a great gun enjoy it.


----------

